# PIETRO BERRETTA Gardone V.T. cal 7.65- PAT.



## ajturpin (Mar 25, 2018)

Does anyone know where to get magazines / clips for this .32 ACP handgun? #911192 (Made in Italy). Has PSF and 1957 stamped on it.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

https://www.triplek.com/product/beretta-1935-1934-32-acp-7-rd-magazine-or-grips/

Will this work? I did a quick search and came up with this. I believe the model is either a Beretta M1935 or (1934) .32acp? If you do a search by it's model you may have better success.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I agree that Triple-K is the best current source.
Other sources seem to be either out-of-stock or more expensive.

I think that it's a M1934.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I agree that Triple-K is the best current source.
> Other sources seem to be either out-of-stock or more expensive.
> 
> I think that it's a M1934.


Steve, I don't know? Wasn't the 1934 chambered for .380 whereas the 1935 is chambered for .32acp?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

ajturpin said:


> Does anyone know where to get magazines / clips for this .32 ACP handgun? #911192 (Made in Italy). Has PSF and 1957 stamped on it.


Just to be pedantic and clue you in, this Beretta does not use any kind of a "clip." It uses a magazine and they are not the same thing in the least. Everyone knew what you meant, but none the less, using the correct terms makes thing clearer. I doubt one exists, but a clip for this gun might be some kind of stripper clip to ease charging of the magazine. One might use a clip to charge the magazine then insert the magazine to load the firearm. A very few firearms in history have fired from a clip. One being the WWII M1 Garand rifle which had an 8 round clip you inserted in the magazine well. Remember the Saving Private Ryan movie where you heard a metallic "ping" sound after the last round was fired. That was the clip being ejected from the magazine. That noise alerted the soldier and the enemy the rifle needed to be loaded. Later, the Garand morphed into the M14 which uses a box magazine instead of the En Bloc clip.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

denner12 said:


> Steve, I don't know? Wasn't the 1934 chambered for .380 whereas the 1935 is chambered for .32acp?


I don't know a lot about Italian pistols.

My (limited) sources seem to indicate that there is no "M1935" Beretta pistol.
I find only the M1934 Beretta, which is chambered for 9mm Corto (that is, .380 ACP).
(There is a M1915 Beretta, though.)

My sources seem to say that it wasn't until the late 1950s, that Beretta began making 9mm Parabellum pistols.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I don't kn
> ow a lot about Italian pistols.
> 
> My (limited) sources seem to indicate that there is no "M1935" Beretta pistol.
> ...


"In the early 1930s, the Italian army was impressed by the Walther PP pistol. Beretta did not want to lose a big Italian military contract and designed the compact M1934 for the Italian army, which accepted it in 1937. The M1935 is simply an M1934, modified to fire .32ACP ammunition." Wikipedia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beretta_M1935

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beretta_M1934

Steve, as far as we can rely on wikipedia? New to me, but i believe he has a Beretta M1935 chambered in .32 acp.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Craigh said:


> Just to be pedantic and clue you in, this Beretta does not use any kind of a "clip." It uses a magazine and they are not the same thing in the least. Everyone knew what you meant, but none the less, using the correct terms makes thing clearer. I doubt one exists, but a clip for this gun might be some kind of stripper clip to ease charging of the magazine. One might use a clip to charge the magazine then insert the magazine to load the firearm. A very few firearms in history have fired from a clip. One being the WWII M1 Garand rifle which had an 8 round clip you inserted in the magazine well. Remember the Saving Private Ryan movie where you heard a metallic "ping" sound after the last round was fired. That was the clip being ejected from the magazine. That noise alerted the soldier and the enemy the rifle needed to be loaded. Later, the Garand morphed into the M14 which uses a box magazine instead of the En Bloc clip.


Craigh, are you teasing the OP with that magazine he is looking for? lol


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

denner12 said:


> Craigh, are you teasing the OP with that magazine he is looking for? lol


@denner12
@Craigh just rotated the OP's clip.jpg 90 degrees and called it magazine.jpg, unless he has the same dirty thumb.

Signed. Cap obvious


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

denner12 said:


> "In the early 1930s, the Italian army was impressed by the Walther PP pistol. Beretta did not want to lose a big Italian military contract and designed the compact M1934 for the Italian army, which accepted it in 1937. The M1935 is simply an M1934, modified to fire .32ACP ammunition." Wikipedia
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beretta_M1935
> 
> ...


I accept your superior Wiki-fu.
And now I know more about Italian pistols than I did before, too.
Thank you!

Wikipedia has become much more reliable, during the past five years, than it was in its beginning.
Now, even I rely upon its information...and without the customary grain of salt.


----------

